# Delta Wing action



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Fantastic shooting.... and now I'm off to the Wasp website.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks man, can’t go wrong with that lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You've certainly got some skills Luck!! Could watch you shoot all day. Awesome shootn!! ( Looks like it might be time to make some hay. The grass looks topped out.lol)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

One more viewer-friendly video :thumbsup:


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe- time to bring the goats around lol

Kalevala- ????????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done! I like your reverse grip on the pouch and full butterfly technique ... it certainly works well for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

